# Putin Imprisons 130 US Antifa Activists On ‘Terror Charges’ After Violent Riot



## defcon4 (Sep 29, 2017)

Well, apparently the ANTIFA criminal thugs found their match in Russia. They are very comfortable here in the U.S. because they are the "brown shirts" of the Deep State and are protected by very powerful entities. Not so in Russia. I hope they rot in Siberia somewhere living on swill. (I hope it is true, no MSM reports on that one. A lot of sites are publishing the same story from each other though)

Snips from the article:
"130 mostly American Antifa activists have been arrested in Moscow, Russia after violent rioting, provoked by “_violent foreign black-clad thug_s” broke out in a popular commercial district in the city centre...[...]
_
"Read my lips_,” Putin said, “_Nobody comes to Russia and attacks my people, normal working people on their way to work, in the street like savages....[...]

These people say we have no right to keep them here, even though they came to our land and committed an act of terror. They are saying George Soros will make us release them."

Putin Imprisons 130 US Antifa Activists On ‘Terror Charges’ After Violent Riot – New Politics_


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 29, 2017)

Not familiar with the source, but it's a lovely story.  I hope it's true.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 29, 2017)

Just another Russian troll piece, and you took the bait hook, line, and sinker.

You have to especially love the last part where it says the American main stream media won't report it because they "fawn over ANTIFA."  No, they aren't going to cover the story because it isn't true.


----------



## Tank (Sep 29, 2017)

It's on Facebook and the liberals are freaking out


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 29, 2017)

Take a look at the list of sites reporting this.

Putin Imprisons 130 Antifa Activists Who Tried Terrorizing Russia

President Putin Imprisons 130 US Deep State Antifa Activists On ‘Terror Charges’ After Violent Riot

President Putin Imprisons 130 US Deep State Antifa Activists On ‘Terror Charges’ After Violent Riot - Russia News Now

Putin Imprisons 130 US Antifa Activists On ‘Terror Charges’ After Violent Riot

So sad that we have so many people in this country that can't decipher the difference between real stories and fake political propaganda.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 29, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Take a look at the list of sites reporting this.
> 
> Putin Imprisons 130 Antifa Activists Who Tried Terrorizing Russia
> 
> ...



That's alright either way.  We'll be locking them up here soon anyway.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 29, 2017)

Nice to know that you conservative are a bunch of fascist supporters. Sad.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Sep 29, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Well, apparently the ANTIFA criminal thugs found their match in Russia. They are very comfortable here in the U.S. because they are the "brown shirts" of the Deep State and are protected by very powerful entities. Not so in Russia. I hope they rot in Siberia somewhere living on swill. (I hope it is true, no MSM reports on that one. A lot of sites are publishing the same story from each other though)
> 
> Snips from the article:
> "130 mostly American Antifa activists have been arrested in Moscow, Russia after violent rioting, provoked by “_violent foreign black-clad thug_s” broke out in a popular commercial district in the city centre...[...]
> ...


FAKE NEWS!


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 29, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Just another Russian troll piece, and you took the bait hook, line, and sinker.
> 
> You have to especially love the last part where it says the American main stream media won't report it because they "fawn over ANTIFA."  No, they aren't going to cover the story because it isn't true.


Nobody took anything. If you actually read the OP, there is skepticism about the source. Try it again imbecile.


----------



## Toro (Sep 29, 2017)

#fakenews

Far right extremists love authoritarians who crush individual rights


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 29, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Just another Russian troll piece, and you took the bait hook, line, and sinker.
> ...




Says the person that posted in the "Breaking News" section of the forum.

Yes, you did take it hook, line, and sinker... or you are being dishonest.  You pick the poison.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 29, 2017)

Toro said:


> #fakenews
> 
> Far right extremists love authoritarians who crush individual rights



Well, the story is not confirmed, but violent American activists have no right to start street fights in Russia.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 29, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Just another Russian troll piece, and you took the bait hook, line, and sinker.
> 
> You have to especially love the last part where it says the American main stream media won't report it because they "fawn over ANTIFA."  No, they aren't going to cover the story because it isn't true.



US and Canadian and much of Britains media is entirely in bed with the left. It's really just that simple. They put old PRAVDA to shame on any given day.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 29, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


You are trying hard imbecile. Keep at it....


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 29, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > #fakenews
> ...



And whup there it is.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 29, 2017)

Antifa has been an asshole organization in Russia for almost a decade.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 29, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...




I don't need to try hard.  I did what any person with a lick of sense would do.  I searched the internet to find if there were any reputable sources carrying this story.  There aren't.  You posted it in the "Breaking News" section of the forum but now you are saying that the story may not be true...


----------



## JGalt (Sep 29, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> Nice to know that you conservative are a bunch of fascist supporters. Sad.



Fascist Antifa shitheads or Communist Russian shitheads. They're both the same to me and I have no feelings for either one.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 29, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



I like you Lewdog. But this will be painful. I have Antifa being a domestic terror group in Russia for almost a decade.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 29, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Radio Free Europe in 2009 good enough to validate the existence of Antifa for you?


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 29, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


I am not saying a freaking thing imbecile. Read the OP. It is laid out there in the last sentence in brackets. Keep trying...


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 29, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...




Yeah but the problem is this story says they are American ANTIFA.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 29, 2017)

Toro said:


> #fakenews
> 
> Far right extremists love authoritarians who crush individual rights



Suck it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 29, 2017)

RWNJs - wth is wrong with these people that they are actually on the side of a fascist dictator imprisoning AMERICANS who are fighting against what our parents and grand parents fought in WWII.

Its really hard to read that so many Americans are against their own country like the ^^ RWNJs ^^ are.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 29, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...




Then why did you post it in the "Breaking News" section?  Posts like your's is going to be what gets the Breaking News section shut down.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 29, 2017)

* Antifa Takes On Nationalists In Russian Youth's Civil War *

*By Brian Whitmore and Maksim Yaroshevsky

He was a former punk rocker called "the Bonebreaker." He was known for organizing underground bare-knuckle boxing matches. And he was one of Russia's most high-profile antiracism activists.

Ivan Khutorskoi had survived a few attacks by militant nationalists -- once with a knife, once with a razor, and once with a screwdriver. But the burly 26-year-old's luck ran out on November 16 when he was shot dead in the stairwell of his apartment on the outskirts of Moscow.

A day later, Khutorskoi's allies in Russia's growing antifascist movement, known as "Antifa," struck back. 

Scores of Antifa activists descended on the headquarters of the pro-Kremlin youth group Young Russia -- which Antifa members say has ties to extreme nationalists. The activists smashed windows with metal rods, threw stones and garbage, and clashed with Young Russia members.

Observers say they expect the violent struggle between Antifa activists and militant nationalist youths to escalate:

"This isn't a game. What is going on between Nazis and Antifa is a full-fledged war," Ilya Yashin, a youth leader with Solidarity, the anti-Kremlin group whose founders include Garry Kasparov, tells RFE/RL's Russian Service.*

*AND THE DATE IS.....*

*November 20, 2009 15:08 GMT 

Now tell me you left wing wankers that this is not a good enough source. Sorry for the big print .





*


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 29, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> Antifa has been an asshole organization in Russia for almost a decade.




No tinydancer 

AntiFa has been around for a lot longer than that. They were fighting your heroes in nazi Germany before the US got into the war. They were the French Resistance and they hid Jews from nazis.

And now, you RWNJ traitors are on the OTHER side. 

WHAT has happened in the US that the RWNJs are now openly fascist nazi supporters? And supporters of dictators in other countries?


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 29, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, apparently the ANTIFA criminal thugs found their match in Russia. They are very comfortable here in the U.S. because they are the "brown shirts" of the Deep State and are protected by very powerful entities. Not so in Russia. I hope they rot in Siberia somewhere living on swill. (I hope it is true, no MSM reports on that one. A lot of sites are publishing the same story from each other though)
> ...



Prove it.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 29, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Calm down imbecile, I post it wherever I want to. You are all bent out of shape on that one. Keep trying...


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 29, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Antifa has been an asshole organization in Russia for almost a decade.
> ...





That was not ANTIFA, ya stoopit git.


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 29, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Antifa has been an asshole organization in Russia for almost a decade.
> ...



No shit that Antifa has been around for longer than the movement in Russia. My heros in Nazi Germany? Are you out of your fucking mind calling me a Nazi lover. Fuck right off.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 29, 2017)

defcon4 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...




Yeah, except there are actual RULES to using this part of the forum.

"_*3) Story must be linked to at least one major news outlet, newspaper or periodical. Other secondary links encouraged."

Welcome to the Breaking News Forum.*_


----------



## Stratford57 (Sep 29, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> * Antifa Takes On Nationalists In Russian Youth's Civil War *
> 
> *By Brian Whitmore and Maksim Yaroshevsky*
> 
> ...


Putin is not going to tolerate  Nazis in his country. The people like Soros are not controlling him and that's one of the reasons they are so mad at Putin and badly want to paint him in black using their loyal Media in EU and USA.


----------



## skye (Sep 29, 2017)

JGalt said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to know that you conservative are a bunch of fascist supporters. Sad.
> ...




I agree.

But Russia is NOT communist anymore.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Sep 29, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


Prove it's not!


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 29, 2017)

If Russia is still communist then they'll neither confirm nor deny that 130 antifa members are on their way to Siberia. While on the other hand the liberal news in the United States will neither confirm nor deny that the 130 antifa members were terrorizing the democratically elected Russian government. Seems there's a bit of a conundrum here......

......I think I need a drink.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Picaro (Sep 29, 2017)

The U.S. should refuse the vermin entry back into the States even if they're turned loose. they're in their homeland now, let them be real 'revolutionaries now. their fellow vermin should follow them over and they can find out what a real 'diverse regime' exactly like the one they want to impose on the U.S. is really like.

Good riddance to them all.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 29, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Take a look at the list of sites reporting this.
> 
> Putin Imprisons 130 Antifa Activists Who Tried Terrorizing Russia
> 
> ...



Democrats and their pet media set the standards, and you're obviously happy with that, so why whine about it now after all the enthusiasm and encouragement you've shown for it?


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 29, 2017)

Picaro said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Take a look at the list of sites reporting this.
> ...



No... not even "Conservative" sites in the United States are picking up this story.

Like many Trump supporters on here and around the country, you'll believe the crap spewed by these propagandist Russian troll sites because you want it to be true.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 29, 2017)

JGalt said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to know that you conservative are a bunch of fascist supporters. Sad.
> ...



I've been reading a new book out on the Tet Offensive, *Hue*, and the reports on the VC 'Commissars' and their activities of rounding up the 'politically incorrect' for shipping off to 're-education camps' and mass murder reminded me once again exactly what kind of vermin 'antifas' and their fans are . They are indeed one and the same.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 29, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > #fakenews
> ...


so you actually think violent American activists paid to go there?


----------



## Picaro (Sep 29, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Kiss off, circus boi; the media says whatever anybody wants to be true is the truth now. you clowns set the standards, so this story is just as true as anything that ever came out of Obama's and Hillary's mouth, more true in fact. Now get on the innernetz and get your plane ticket to Moscow and go rescue your brothers and sisters post haste. Trump has nothing to so with it, never did, so own it.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 29, 2017)

Picaro said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...






I didn't vote for Hillary or Obama.  I've never stated that I support ANTIFA.

But hey, when all else fails and you're proven to be a dipshit that believes everything posted as long as you agree with it, insult the person that rubbed your nose in the shit.

Circus boi?  What the fuck is that even supposed to mean?  Who even uses "boi" anymore?  sounds like you are a closet homo.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 29, 2017)

Care4all said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



The Democrats paid them for disrupting Trump rallies and other violence, so why wouldn't they hire them to go harass Putin? Ever wonder why Hillary and Obama and the Democrats are suddenly all mad n shit at Putin, after the hundreds of millions they've made from him and his cronies under Obama and Hillary? Looks like he failed to cough up the rest or something, since nothing else matters to them.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 29, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



You denying you sucked hillary ass, or are you one of the Bernie Dufuses? That would be an even bigger stupidity. Uncle Bernie is lying to you, dickhead.

Fags always try to cover for themselves by calling other people fags; they think that's like really clever n stuff. lol  Does your Uncle Bernie like to dress up as 'Santa Claus' and you get to play with his 'trouser puppet' at Christmas?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 30, 2017)

Care4all said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



I have no clue how the Leftist mind functions, but I am continually surprised by the depth of their abject stupidity and the means they will employ to express it.

That said, the story is not confirmed.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 30, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> Nice to know that you conservative are a bunch of fascist supporters. Sad.



 Poll smoking homo confirms his love for the violent leftwing.


----------

